# Sandfish Skink Breeding?



## Jashdown0 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, I recently bought 3 adult sandfish skinks (1 male, 2 females), they've settled in to their new viv really well but i've noticed them breeding alot. I can't find much information about breeding these skinks on the web but some people have said it's very similar to the way you breed beardies. Can anyone give me some more information about breeding them?


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

They are breeding , what more do you need to know.


----------



## Jashdown0 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was just wondering about incubation and egg laying.


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

Neat!

I did some research and found a little bit of info:
Captive breeding of sandfish (scincus scincus) - Bush-League Breeders Club
Skinks: Scincidae - Sandfish (scincus Scincus): Species Accounts - Lizards, November, Australia, Australian, Accessed, and Threatened


----------



## Jashdown0 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks that's really helpful


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Send a message to WildlifeWarrior on here - he's kept and bred these. : victory:


----------

